# did an hpt this morning 14 dpo and it was faint line



## Heidi84

should i consider it positive?


----------



## Heidi84

Girls here are my symtoms.

3dpo lots of yellow CM till now
sore boobs but only on the sides.


the thing i changed this month was the food. I ate only veggetables and fruits and forgot that i was ttc because i was doing a diet to loose weight. I tool lot's lots of brocoli and carrots. Also I am a christian, and this month me and my husband fasted one day to ask God to help us conceive. And he did it! Praise God!

should i pass on the other forum now? Hugs to all of you!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

Hun chuck this thread in the pregnancy test area...

But as far as i can tell a faint line is a line if its got colour and showed up in the time limit its a BFP!! test either with First morning urine or if you did that with the test you are asking about test again in a few days and it should be darker!!! congrats hun!


----------



## Heidi84

TTC#1Amanda said:


> Hun chuck this thread in the pregnancy test area...
> 
> But as far as i can tell a faint line is a line if its got colour and showed up in the time limit its a BFP!! test either with First morning urine or if you did that with the test you are asking about test again in a few days and it should be darker!!! congrats hun!

yeah i did it with the fmu. 

I am sorry i posted this one here, actually i just read that i should post bfp on the other thread. 

Baby dust to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wannabubba#4

Congrats -you know they say a line is a line xx -so sounds BFP to me

But I am sure one of the baby and bump tem will move you on to 'Announce your BFP here', as it disheartens ppl who are ttc when they see BFP all around them and it's not their turn yet.

But really great news -well done!!!

xx


----------



## Lovemyboy

Yeah a line is a line, no matter how faint! well done!!

x


----------



## Heidi84

wannabubba#4 said:


> Congrats -you know they say a line is a line xx -so sounds BFP to me
> 
> But I am sure one of the baby and bump tem will move you on to 'Announce your BFP here', as it disheartens ppl who are ttc when they see BFP all around them and it's not their turn yet.
> 
> But really great news -well done!!!
> 
> xx

oh i am sorry can someone delete my post`? How can i delete my post. I am so used in writing here and i totally did not pay attention.
who do i have to contact to delete it.

thanks again and baby dust!!!!


----------



## TTC#1Amanda

relax hun its ok!!! 

just click the report thing in the left bottom corner of your post, and just comment that you accidently posted in wrong thread.

dont panic about it.


----------



## Heidi84

TTC#1Amanda said:


> relax hun its ok!!!
> 
> just click the report thing in the left bottom corner of your post, and just comment that you accidently posted in wrong thread.
> 
> dont panic about it.

thanks:) 

I just did report it. Hope they take it off soon.

:hugs:

heidi


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations on your :bfp:

I've moved it across to accnouncements after your report, dont worry about it mistakes happen :hugs:


----------



## wannabubba#4

See -no probs -its been moved already.

Congrats again xx


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------

